# First Fly Rod and Reel help



## jmlfisher (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey I'm new to fishing and since i live close to the little miami i want to pick up fly fishing. I have been observing other threads about other starting fly fishers and their questions and wanted an opinion on starter set i was looking at. I wanted to start out on a low price so i could just learn casting basics and eventually move up to a nicer outfit. Here is one at a local dick's store i was looking at. I thought pflueger was a good brand so i was considering it. . . any thoughts? Thanks for the help -jake

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2248722


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I am not familiar with that outfit.. I might suggest that you visit A&N Outfitters in Milford & talk to "sevenx" of this site. He is always willing to help, yet never pushes his shop. I know he has TFO products, which are quality & priced right. By going to the shop, you will certainly get solid advice & get what you need.
Best advice I can give is to at least stop in there. I believe you'll be glad you did. I haven't been there yet, but I plan to stop in next trip south.
Mike


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree with Mikey, you really should go to a fly shop and get some help with an outfit. That Pflueger outfit is certainly easy on the wallet, but the rod is not very good. My first rod was very similar to the one in that combo, and it was not a good casting rod, and because of the poor performance of that rod, I almost gave up on fly fishing. My second rod was an Orvis Clearwater, and it made all the difference in casting and performance. 

J.


----------



## thecomicist (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm new to fly fishing too. I've only been flyin for 3 years or so. I started with a kit because I didn't know what all I needed. If you can shoot line and cast with one of those kits first, you'll LOVE the first outfit you put together personally. And, then you will want to buy fly tying equipment! But, I suggest strongly going with a cheap kit and learn how to cast. If you can do it with one of those, the better reels and rods will feel like you died and went to heaven.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I just started this past year aswell... i have played with fly rods here and there but this past year... i am takin it a bit more serious...

I went a head an purchased one of the Berckly Cherrywood fly rods a 6 weigh 9 footer and got on sale for 15 bucks.... Nice and light... compared to many of the other combos out there..... 

the i got the Pflueger Reel with the line and backing for another 20 bucks..

I frequent to a few local fly shops to pick brains,, and away i went.... still need to practice inwhich i walk to the local pond a couple times a week to get the casting and feel down.... but i am finding this quite enjoyable....

and as many know of me, i go from one extreme to the next...

My next combo will be a 10 foot St. croix 7 weight with an Teton reel...

now i just need to figure out which line....

Both made in the USA with unconditional Life waranties...= Frank proof! LOL

Hope you enjoy your new fly set up...

Frank


----------



## jmlfisher (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the information guys. I will surely spend a little more time on my decision. thanks - jake


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

my wife bought me an orvis green mountain outfit almost 20 years ago. softer action, but easy to learn with. next went to a sage dsl 5 wt with an orvis battenkill reel. this is a lower end outfit also, but it made me a much better caster. looks nice sitting in the corner collecting dust these days......


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

looks fine to me. I always tell people to start cheap. many of us who started flyfishing a while ago started with Pflueger or Martin reels and those awful yellow Eagle Claw rods we bought a Kmart. I still have my Martin 65 reel, my first reel circa 1979, the rod is long gone though. thankfully. it gave be blisters everytime I used it with its foam grip. 

I simply will never understand why people think they need to start with good stuff in the first place. 

btw, that battenkill you own would have been made by hardy, and is probably the best reel ever made in its price range.


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

I have been fly fishing for 5 years and fishing for 33yrs ( I'm 38). I have I several rods from all different makers- Orvis, TFO, Scientific Anglers, Pflueger, And Cabellas. The best deal "I" have got is the Cabelas 3 Forks Combo from the Bargain Cave. 49$ for a 5wt rod, real, and line. I actually have the 3wt for panfish but would say the 5 wt would cover everything from panfish to bass most of the time for a beginner. Comes in a nice rod sock inside a protective carboard tube. My 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

pat, i will probably never be able to own better, but i am happy with the deals i got.

not to steal this thread, but i would love to get a 7wt for smallmouth someday. can anyone recommend a budget combo?


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I do agree with Buckeyefly, the Cabela's Threeforks combos are really good for the money. 

J.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Rapman - What do you consider Budget? If you are talking combo of rod & reel for less than $100 check out Cabela's 3 Fork, less then $150, then Cabela's Clear Creek, less than $200 try the Orvis Clearwater II rod +their Clearwater Reel ($159 +$39). As for Smallies, I would recommend a 6wt. which you could also use for Steelhead and Carp. You could go to a 7 or 8wt., but it isn't necessary. 

Knowing what I know now, this is what I would recommend - Rod - Orvis Clearwater II 6 wt. (4pc - $189, 2pc - $159) or the TFO Pro Series 6 wt. (4pc - $150). If you can, go try casting them yourself. Add an Orvis Battenkill Disc Drag 5/6 for $85 or the Orvis BBS III reel for $119. This is a combo that you would be happy with for a very long time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks. appreciate the advice.


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

rweis recommended an awesome outfit. I recently purchased an Orvis Clearwater II for my nephew. That is a superb fly rod - it reminds me a lot of my Helios. I initially purchased a Three Forks for him b/c that is what I started with and really liked it. Unfortunately, Cabela's changed it in the past year. At first, I thought it was better, but then within 10 minutes of showing my nephew how to cast with it, the tip section completely unraveled. He had not had it long enough to hit it or catch it on anything - had to be a defect. I'm sure that was probably an unusual occurrence, but I lost confidence in it. Returned it and tried several TFO's and the Clearwater II. I liked the Clearwater II so much that I decided to get that one for him despite the price difference b/w the Clearwater II and the one I started with for him.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

My first outfit was a 6wt St. Croix triumph and the Orvis clearwater reel, I bought it ten years ago from Mad River and it is still my go to rod for everything from bass, steelhead, and carp. I bought it my freshman year in college so it had to be cheap!! I have never had 1 problem with either the rod or reel. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I say buy the combo at Dicks and go have some fun with it! After you fall into the flyfishing fever then go spend some money on a different outfit of a different weight. 
My fist rod was a pfleuger 8 ft 5 wt. It is still my river rod for smallies, and it's 12 years old. I have other (more expensive) rods but still use my old one sometimes. Have fun and WELCOME.....olj


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Speaking of beginer combos.... what kind of ballpark distance r u all casting with these basci outfits?..... i know this is heavey based on line and weight of the fly, but on say a very light presentation... is 30+ feet about right on these???

Frank


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

fishon said:


> Speaking of beginer combos.... what kind of ballpark distance r u all casting with these basci outfits?..... i know this is heavey based on line and weight of the fly, but on say a very light presentation... is 30+ feet about right on these???
> 
> Frank


Personally, I hate to see folks get hung up with distance. Accuracy & presentation are FAR more important IMO...there are always exceptions, but I catch a LOT of nice fish & whether fishing for gills, bass, trout, steelhead, cats, crappie, etc, an accurate 30 to 40' cast will be fine in almost all cases. The difference in equipment is how "effortless" casting seems. Just invest in a decent line & keep it clean.
Mike


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree with Mike. Put a frisbee on the lawn walk back 30' . If you can cast and consistently hit the frisbee with little effort you are going to catch alot more fish when you hit the water. I think my casts would max out at 45' then it all falls apart ha! but I've never need to cast farther than that. Took me a bit to figure out that if a fish is farther away then I can cast then I um just.......walk closer.
But I am sure there are situations where you have to really throw out a ton of line. But I have never really needed to..if a rod stays out of the way and puts the fly right where I'm looking then It's a good rod for me.
Janus


----------



## scottie (May 6, 2008)

Since the subject turned to fly casting, I'll share some sage advice an old timer once gave to me...

"Son, you catch a lot more fish having your line IN the water than having it OUT."


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Just adding another vote for the Three Forks Cabelas rods. Haven't tried the newer versions but have a 7'6" 3 wt, a 8' 5 wt and a 9' 8 wt in the older style and love them all. Pretty sure they left the action on the first two alone and still on sale ready for water for $59 in the Bargain cave.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I know they kept the 7'6" 3wt the same with the three forks. The newer models are said to be "faster" rods. I own an older 3wt and it is, in my opinion a great 3wt. I have been using it all summer when I fish for panfish. The 7'6" 3wt three forks is well liked by alot of people and rightfully so. But it's on the slower side so it may not be for everyone.
Janus


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks guys.. I too seem have lost focus on what is important.. and its not distance.. .. 30 to 40 feet accuratly , and effortlessly, is what i need to work on... I have been watchin alot of videos and than practive for 20 to 30 minutes after when time allows @ the pond across the street...

I may have to get new line... the stuff that came witht the 20 dollar Pflueger Reel just feels so so .. its a 7 weight 8 footer Berkley Cherry Stick.. I know it not great.. but what line do you guys recommend to Rocky River fishing and or Lake Erie Shore Lines with this set up??

Frank


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

using distance as a tool

the key to distance is practice and keep going back to basics---loop control , straight line path of the rod tip , rod arc, timing and good stops. All these rods are capable of throwing longer distances. As the distance goes up,the precision of the variables become more critical. you can tell a lot about casting problems by extending the cast (or casting a particular rod)---they usually are the same problems that dont show up in shorter casts but prevent the caster from extending.

there is a difference between the high end rods and the budget variety (other than price) but the rod wont make you a better caster---

casting further isnt just a circus act, it just means that the person has unlocked the keys to casting that combination of line and rod.

just my $.02


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Thank you ledslinger....


Frank


----------

